# UDPP vs. MAC Eye Prep & Prime



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 28, 2007)

Which do you prefer and why?  TIA!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, has any one tried any of the other Prep & Prime stuff from MAC? Would you recommend any of it or something else?


----------



## sigwing (Jun 28, 2007)

I use the face and the lips P&P and like them both.  I think the lip helps protect my lips from getting dried out from my long-last type lipsticks.  And the face primer is good, I think cheaper than the Smashbox that I really like, and so similar I really don't notice a difference for the price.


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 20, 2007)

I like the P&P for lips and use it - like sigwing above it stops my lips from drying out and keeps my lippie smoother. I stopped using P&P eyes when I got my UDPP the other day which is awesome - wont ever touch another eye primer again, it will be UDPP from now on!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jul 20, 2007)

a mac artist used the eye prep & prime on me once and it creased after like three-four hours. UDPP has kept my eyeshadow from creasing for 12 hours, so i definitely prefer UDPP. i guess it depends on your skin? some people say UDPP creases for them.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 20, 2007)

Mac Prep+prime Eye is what I use everyday and it never creases for me. When it runs out Im gonna try UDPP.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 22, 2007)

OMG!! I just bought UDPP while I was on vacation in TN and I LOVE IT!! I put on makeup one day and twelve hours later when I was getting ready to take it off and go to bed, it STILL hadn't creased, sanother forumanother forumanother forumged, or budged from when I put it on!! I LOVE IT! Thanks so much guys!!


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 22, 2007)

I really like all of MAC's primers, except for the eye P&P...I use UDPP and love it!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

I bought UDPP and I HATED it. It just looked like concealer when I put it on. It was okay but, meh. I'll stick to my shadesticks.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Jul 23, 2007)

UDPP works just okay for me.  It still creases after a few hours.  I like to use TIGI After Party creme eye shadows as bases.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't like he MAC primers or UDPP; they both creased and/or moved/felt sort of sticky (don't know any other way to describe it.
My preference is the Paula Dorf eye primer & Smashbox photofinish.


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Jul 23, 2007)

I've tried both and am still looking for perfect concealer/primer, all in one, that works perfect.  I'll try a MAC paint or new paint pot next - alot of girls seem to have great results.  Good luck and hope you find the perfect eye primer.


----------



## Asphyxia (Jul 23, 2007)

I would never recommend Mac Eye prep & prime because it creases really bad. I do prefer UDPP all the way!


----------



## pyxystixx (Aug 20, 2007)

Well for those who do like UDPP, I believe they are selling 2 for $25 on UD's website and I believe you can also pick them up at Ulta.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 27, 2007)

I will not wear mascara without MAC's P&P Lash. I didn't care for the P&P Eyes. When I tried it, I creased as soon as I stepped into the TX heat. I have 3 backups of UDPP, though. I LOVE it! And, I've experimented all over with UDPP. I find that 'less is more' with it. You will crease immediately if you use too much and it settles into an eyelid crease. Seriously, you need to pull the wand out and swipe your index finger across one side for one eye; across the other side for the other eye. That's it. After a few months, you can pull the stopper out, but there will be more product on the brush, so lightly swipe your finger for each eye.


----------



## bluebird08 (Sep 18, 2007)

I like UDPP...


----------



## Briar (Oct 6, 2007)

I love UDPP for the eyes; my shadows don't crease, smudge or budge; and MAC Prep & Prime Skin for the rest of my face.  I wear mineral foundation and I've noticed my face itches a bit with any brand of mineral unless I use the P & P Skin primer.  Plus, it makes my skin look more even and smooth.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 6, 2007)

I use MACS prep and prime for skin, and I LOVE it, I don't know what I did without it. UDPP is my vote for eyes though.


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 6, 2007)

I like Prep+Prime Eye for winter, when my skin is drier.  Currently, I am using MAC matte gel with Paint Pots.  I love this combo.  I was using up to 3 primers in the summer because my lids are oilier.   I think about 95% of UDPP users love it, so I would try both and see which one works for u.  (maybe u can get samples of each!)


----------



## Doowop (Dec 3, 2007)

mac prep and prime is not good, but i'm stuck with it as i've used it only a few times..I have oily lids and my shadows/liner still creased on me. Boo


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 3, 2007)

There really isn't much of a comparison between UDPP and MAC's Prep & Prime for eyes.  I think the P&P makes eye makeup application easier, smoother, but it doesn't keep the makeup in place the way UDPP does.


----------



## Mrschloe (Mar 4, 2008)

MAC P&P is a staple for me. I have really dark eye lids and this evens the colour, smoths the skin and makes e/s look more vibrant and easier to apply. I even use it as a concealer under my eyes. Can't live without

As for UDPP, I tried liking it but I don't. Because is so shear dosen't neutralizes my dark its also to waterly and dry.


----------



## hollytron (Mar 14, 2008)

No comparison, imo. UDPP all the way for me. It latches onto pigment, making the color far more vibrant, as well as allowing the color to glide on. It brightens the eyes when wore alone (I'm pale and it does for me anyway), and dries quickly so you can apply makeup quickly. 

I went to a party one night, wearing some UD shadow with the PP, the next morning, my cousin visited. I hadn't showered yet or anything (just plopped into bed after the party), my hair was a mess, I was in PJs, but my makeup looked fab. My cousin asked, "Why did you do your makeup if you're just lazing around?!" I DIDN'T!


----------



## Jade1012 (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mrschloe* 

 
_MAC P&P is a staple for me. I have really dark eye lids and this evens the colour, smoths the skin and makes e/s look more vibrant and easier to apply. I even use it as a concealer under my eyes. Can't live without

As for UDPP, I tried liking it but I don't. Because is so shear dosen't neutralizes my dark its also to waterly and dry._

 
So sorry it didn't work out for you. I was sold on it the first day I tried it. I have very oily lids and have tried them all.. MAC, SMashbox, Models Prefer.. everything! UDPP was the only one that has worked.. I had my shadow on for 16 hours and there were no creases or anything. I hope to GOD they don't ever discontinue this or I will cry!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC Piggies go on vibrant and last all day with UDPP. They are as bright as when you use a shade stick underneath them. I recommend it to all that have oily lids.

As for Face primer.. have not tried MAC but I use BE's face primer and I have to say... my BE mineral make up looks fantastic now. Before I was always wondering if I could find something that worked better. One day I wandered into Ulta (AWESOME store btw.. a make up addicts crack house!) and saw they carried BE, found the primer and thought "WTH.. lets give it a shot" Glad I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Give 'em a try ladies you won't be dissapointed!

Jade


----------



## JanineDesiree (Apr 22, 2008)

I could not wear eyeshadow, or even liners on my top lid.
I have tried every type of primer or whatever I was told to use as primer.

The only item to work is UDPP!!! A friend bought it for me a couple weeks ago! 
Its time to buy shadows again!!


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 24, 2008)

I prefer UDPP beacuse I've worn it and it hasn't creased, it hasn't faded away and it really easy to get off as long as you have a make-up remover with glycerin. As for MAC P&P, I haven't tried it but I have heard horror stories about it not working so well.


----------



## knoxydoll (May 24, 2008)

I had a really bad allergic reaction to P+P eye. So I use UDPP now when I got to shows or when I want it to really last, but paint pots or paints for just regular shows.


----------



## shorty spice (Aug 5, 2008)

I use UDPP. Since I'm really starting to get into eyeshadow, it's the only primer that I've tried. I also use Wet 'n Wild cream shadows as a base from time to time.


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't consider them to be the same type of product, even though they both have primer in their name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In my experience, MAC's PP line just makes application easier and smoother.  It doesn't do anything to increase wear (eye or face) - but it does make a difference in texture, especially under foundation.

UDPP is similar in that application is easy (provided you just use a little - instead of globbing it on), but it brightens colours, and keeps those shadows and pigments in their place.

I have both, but I probably wouldn't buy MAC's PP again, not because it doesn't work (it does), but because I generally don't have a problem with uneven eye applications.  If you're looking for anti-crease and holding power, I'd definitely recommend UDPP.


----------



## duddelle (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JanineDesiree* 

 
_I could not wear eyeshadow, or even liners on my top lid.
I have tried every type of primer or whatever I was told to use as primer.

The only item to work is UDPP!!! A friend bought it for me a couple weeks ago! 
Its time to buy shadows again!!_

 
I know, RIGHT!? It's getting to the point where I can't wear anything (paints, pots, shadesticks, concealer, foundation...) as a primer because they crease, but I can't wear eyeshadow without a primer.  I'm so stuck right now, but I mos def try UDPP ASAP. It sounds like my only hope. 

THANKS AGAIN LADIES! Everyone gives such fabulous details here.


----------



## pat (Aug 28, 2008)

I've used UDPP but it gave me a rash on my eyelids. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I now use Too Faced Shadow Insurance and it hasn't been drying out my lids, I also found that I can blend easier.

My MA tried MAC's Prep + Prime eye and it didn't crease (it was around 70 degrees outside).

I think i'll stick to my TFSS for now.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 28, 2008)

I can't do my make up without UDPP, so it gets my vote. I also put home made mixing medium over it. I can wear my make up for the whole day and it still looks fresh. I am a bad girl, so sometimes I fall asleep with my make up on and when I wake it, it STILL doesn't look all that bad.

I was at the MAC counter last weekend and the MA tried to pitch MACs PP and I wasn't really feeling it. But it depends on each person, their skin type, what result they're going for.


----------



## 2nigurl (Aug 28, 2008)

i wouldnt recommend MAC eye prep & prime coz it creases. I prefer to use UDPP.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 10, 2008)

i have a question about urban decays primer or just primer in general........ do you guys that use it only use it on your eyes or do you use it all over???
as much as i love makeup i have to admit i've never used a primer but is there like a huge difference between primer for the eyes and face???
i'm leaning heavily towards urban decays primer because i've been hearing better reviews about it than MACs....


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i have a question about urban decays primer or just primer in general........ do you guys that use it only use it on your eyes or do you use it all over???
as much as i love makeup i have to admit i've never used a primer but is there like a huge difference between primer for the eyes and face???
i'm leaning heavily towards urban decays primer because i've been hearing better reviews about it than MACs...._

 
I've never used MAC's eye primer before but I <3 UDPP and BeneFit's Lemon Aid.  I put it all over my eye, from lashes to brow.  I have a separate primer for my face.  I notice the colors stay on longer, especially highly glittered colors or pigments, and it makes the eye shadow easier to blend.  

In regards to if it's different..I think so.  I've (accidently) gotten my face primer in my eyes and it burns, but the eye primer doesn't bother me if it gets in there.  It's the same concept, though..it evens out the skin and helps the color adhere to the lid.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 10, 2008)

^^thanks!!!


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 10, 2008)

MAC P+P has to be the worst eye primer I have ever used!! UD PP all the way!!


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Sep 10, 2008)

It depends what I am putting on over it.  If I am going to use one of MAC's creme color bases on my eye (I know it isnt approved for that area but I use them there anyways!) or Benefit's Creaseless Creme shadows I use the UDPP.  If I am just going for straight eyeshadows and pigments, I use MAC's paint or MAC's paint pots.  I cant speak to MAC's P&P though.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_MAC P+P has to be the worst eye primer I have ever used!! UD PP all the way!!_

 

what happened?? did it crease really bad??


----------



## LeMacDiva (Sep 10, 2008)

UDPP is far more superior to MAC P&P!


----------



## natjotua (Sep 10, 2008)

*i know this question probably doesnt belong here, but does anyone know what the reason is behind storing paint pots and fluid lines upside down?? supposedly its to keep them from drying out.. but what does keeping them upside down actually do??*


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, it creased really bad and very quickly too.  Worthless!!!


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natjotua* 

 
_*i know this question probably doesnt belong here, but does anyone know what the reason is behind storing paint pots and fluid lines upside down?? supposedly its to keep them from drying out.. but what does keeping them upside down actually do??*_

 
I do this so I can see the colors in the drawer.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 16, 2008)

i did it! went and bought the udpp and i am SO in love with it. i mean, looking at it at the end of the day, it looked just like it did when i first put it on...... at 6:30 that morning!


----------



## carandru (Sep 21, 2008)

Man, I have UDPP and I hardly use it b/c it makes blending soooo difficult.  Any suggestions t0 help fix that?  I like the staying power, but hate the excess effort I have to put in.  Let me know if anyone else has this problem.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Man, I have UDPP and I hardly use it b/c it makes blending soooo difficult. Any suggestions t0 help fix that? I like the staying power, but hate the excess effort I have to put in. Let me know if anyone else has this problem._

 




you're not alone. i had the same moment when i first got it. i was like "man this stuff is nice but it's a b*tch to blend in!!"
basically all i do is just use my mac 224 brush and just brush  a little more than i did when i wasn't using it or i use this little small blending brush from sonia kashuk that works pretty well. i do think it's harder to blend but with the little sonia brush i can blend a little better

it's a little harder to blend but i still love the stuff. no creasing and my e/s looks brand new all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope this works for ya


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Man, I have UDPP and I hardly use it b/c it makes blending soooo difficult.  Any suggestions t0 help fix that?  I like the staying power, but hate the excess effort I have to put in.  Let me know if anyone else has this problem._

 
Try using a little bit and rub it all the way in.


----------



## SweetClover (Sep 28, 2008)

I haven't tried UDPP yet, but I have tried PP and I hated it! It totally didn't work for me.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetClover* 

 
_I haven't tried UDPP yet, but I have tried PP and I hated it! It totally didn't work for me._

 
i never did try PP (heard it creases really bad) but i have the udpp and love it and have no plans of changing


----------



## SweetClover (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh man, you are making me jealous right now:-( Living in Germany sucks, it is so hard to get them cool brands like UD. I have one UD eyshadow which I got from a friend. I love it:-(


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetClover* 

 
_Oh man, you are making me jealous right now:-( Living in Germany sucks, it is so hard to get them cool brands like UD. I have one UD eyshadow which I got from a friend. I love it:-(_

 
you should get on their website (urbandecay.com) if you don't have anywhere to go get it. i think they ship almost anywhere


----------



## SweetClover (Sep 29, 2008)

Are you sure? I thought that they didn't ship to Europe. But I'll check it out, thx for the advice.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetClover* 

 
_Are you sure? I thought that they didn't ship to Europe. But I'll check it out, thx for the advice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm about 90% sure. lol!
i went and added stuff to my shopping cart and acted like i wanted to check out and one of the options for the shipping address was to put which country i was in and some of the options were europe, and the arab emerite (i think i spelled that way wrong AND said it backwards but you know what i mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

try it out and see what happens


----------



## ninastarlid (Oct 13, 2008)

ok ur profile pic rocks...i'm new to this.


----------



## sherox (Oct 13, 2008)

i switch back and forth between mac p&p and UDPP. i've never had a creasing problem so both of them work fine for me and they both make my eyeshadow stay on longer =] i've tried the face p&p but i just hate all the glitter in it! it's always sunny out here and it looks weird when you're face is glittery at 10am!!


----------



## Cocoa_love (Oct 14, 2008)

I have never tried the Primer by MAC but I do love the UDPP. Now, sometimes I will use a paint pot, it is similar. It just doesn't outlast the UDPP. IMO


----------



## kittykit (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i'm about 90% sure. lol!
i went and added stuff to my shopping cart and acted like i wanted to check out and one of the options for the shipping address was to put which country i was in and some of the options were europe, and the arab emerite (i think i spelled that way wrong AND said it backwards but you know what i mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

try it out and see what happens_

 
They don't ship to internationally. I've just read it on their website... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Try Beauty Cosmetics & Fragrances : HQhair.com Hair & Skin Care Products : Hair & Beauty. I've never bought from this website before but I found them on this forum. They're shipping from the UK. HTH


----------



## Nita67 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have actually put the MAC paint pots to the test vs. UDPP and MAC cannot hold up.  I begin to show creases after 8 hours, but the UDPP last a lot longer.


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_I bought UDPP and I HATED it. It just looked like concealer when I put it on. It was okay but, meh. I'll stick to my shadesticks._

 
I like UDPP but I hate the color.  I'm an NC45 and it looks a little ashy on my lids.  I actually use UDPP and then a paint pot on top, no problems with creasing then.


----------



## ambicion6 (Nov 13, 2008)

I havent tried P+P and just bought some UDPP based on all the reviews at makeupalley.  but I will say that my HG for eye primers is this:

CHANEL : BASE OMBRE A PAUPIÃˆRES PROFESSIONAL EYE SHADOW BASE - MAKEUP

Chanel Eye shadow base in Bright. Its pricey though at $30 but omg it works wonders.  Ive gone out to parties, had too much to drink, and puked my brains out, but through it all my eye makeup stays flawless! lol 

I hope to replace the chanel with UDPP because of the pricey so I hope its worth all the hype.


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 13, 2008)

Can someone tell me what UDPP means. I see this all the time and didnt want to sound stupid asking..but now i might as well.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Nov 13, 2008)

^UDPP: urban decay primer potion

edit to note:
Urbandecay.com is having friends and family 30% off sale so it's a good time to stock up on the primer potions or the eyeshadows xD

code is FFH30
ends on Nov 18th i believe.


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAtFirstSight* 

 
_^UDPP: urban decay primer potion

edit to note:
Urbandecay.com is having friends and family 30% off sale so it's a good time to stop up on the primer potions or the eyeshadows xD

code is FFH30
ends on Nov 18th i believe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






OMG thank you so much. I see a lot of ppl use it because when they post up their pictures and list their items they always use UDPP and i didnt know what the hell that was. LOL.


----------



## red (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambicion6* 

 
_but I will say that my HG for eye primers is this:

CHANEL : BASE OMBRE A PAUPIÃˆRES PROFESSIONAL EYE SHADOW BASE - MAKEUP

Chanel Eye shadow base in Bright. Its pricey though at $30 but omg it works wonders.  Ive gone out to parties, had too much to drink, and puked my brains out, but through it all my eye makeup stays flawless! lol 

I hope to replace the chanel with UDPP because of the pricey so I hope its worth all the hype._

 
I have the same Chanel base, its THE BEST EVER! I use it occasionally, just because it cost me a fortune. I did a video for some Italian friends, although most of you may not understand what's been said, you'll get the picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HERE MY FRIENDS


----------



## SarahRN (Jan 15, 2009)

Absolutely no comparison....UDPP all the way.
The best investment!


----------



## MorianNoxa (Jan 31, 2009)

Love the UDPP! I also like the Too Faced SI.


----------



## steenface (Mar 13, 2009)

I've loved UDPP so I've never tried anything else.  I'm half Korean so I need all the eyeshadow staying power I can get! 

I also heard a rumor UD is possibly changing the packaging next year... I guess we'll see!


----------



## mochaloca (Jul 4, 2009)

I cant wait to try this UDPP. I wish Urban Decay was available in Australia.


----------



## KeishaG14 (Aug 26, 2009)

I've never used P&P, but I did use Ulta's cream base.  I liked it and was content until the other day, I was at Ulta and at the counter, they had that UD set for $15.99 with a sample UDPP in it.  I got it...  WOW!  There is such a difference!  I'm already counting the days until I get some more money and can go ahead and buy a few of the full-sized ones.  The lip prime is on my list as well.


----------



## elle25 (Sep 20, 2009)

I've tried both mac and ud primers. With the mac one I might as well have just been wearing a cream eyeshadow. It did not work at all. UDPP works amazing with me. Although I don't like how hard it is to blend with it. I'm going to try Too Faced shadow insurance soon since I've heard very good things about it.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 20, 2009)

I have the MAC prep and prime.  My Mom gave it to me.  I don't think it works as well as the MAC Paint Pot in Painterly.  I use my paint pot all the time now as my eye base.  I also have Urban Decay Primer Potion but I still think the paint pot is the best.


----------



## alieeboo (Jul 28, 2010)

i love ubpp, it holds the color beautifully. i have also tried MAC prep + prime eye, its meant to prep the eye area; evens out textures, softens around the eye and primes by holding the color down (which i feel UDPP does better). i mainly use UDPP matte.


----------



## Misoxx (Aug 28, 2010)

I love MAC Prep and Prime skin is brilliant and an amazing primer. I keeps my make up on all day, inc high end and drugstore foundation. Its also at a reasonable price of £16.

MAC Prep and Prime eye is terrible. It has a beautiful smooth texture, but it probably was that bad it made my eyeshadows last less than if I didn't use it at all. UDPP on the other hand is slightly cheaper than MAC Prep and Prime eye, and it is a million times better, an amazing eye primer.


----------



## mae428 (Nov 28, 2011)

I had a severe allergic reaction to it as well.  I just went on google to see if it was just me.  My eyes and eyelids turned red, and my entire face.  It was frightening!  But thankfully, everything else from MAC has worked wonderfully for me.  IT's just this product that has something very scary in it that I hope I never come into contact with again.


----------



## erin00312 (Dec 29, 2012)

urban decay all day!!!


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 21, 2013)

Urban Decay makes the best eyeshadow primer. Before using it I had to use natural mineral based eyeshadow so my eyes didnt get irritated. Now when I use that primer my eyeshadow doesn't get into my eye it stays put.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 16, 2013)

I LOVE UDPP!!! I won't dare wear eye shadow without using it. I've tried  MAC Eye P&P but it doesn't work as well. With UDPP my shadows never crease or fade...despite my oily lids! I have had shadow on for 16+ hours and it still looked flawless when I've used UDPP (even when the rest of my makeup didn't). I have noticed that some people put on too much of the UDPP and may have creasing issues then, but that's user error versus it being a flaw in the primer. I grabbed another XL tube of the UDPP when they were having a clearance sale on it lol. And I am always giving friends the samples I receive (or the mini tubes they give with some sets).


----------



## jokingsbury (Aug 15, 2013)

BeatrixKiddo said:


> I've tried both and am still looking for perfect concealer/primer, all in one, that works perfect. I'll try a MAC paint or new paint pot next - alot of girls seem to have great results. Good luck and hope you find the perfect eye primer.


I personally use MAC paints on my lids as a primer and it works perfect. No creasing and my shadow blends really well on top of it.


----------

